# Dieting tips



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Can anyone help me? Im waiting for delivery of my gto and the first thing i wanna do is help her shed a few pounds. Big women do nothing for me. Anyone have tips and a little know how on whats the best way to get the pounds out and what to start with? I want to remove the reat seats but im concerned that may lighten the rear too much. Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

you can remove ALL the seats and only lose about 100lbs. (guessing)

What you CAN do to remove weight is not going to be free.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

any suggestions?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Nothing worth a darn except I have seen some fiberglass/carbon fiber hoods. The mods for GTO's seems to be very sparse and very expensive over other vehicles.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't know how much weight your trying to get off of her but its not gonna be easy. You could do the basics, pull spare tire and jack, back seats, ac compressor and other ac components, heater assembly, carbon fiber driveshaft if even available yet, smaller light weight wheels and skinnies up front, it probably has front and rear bumper supports, airbags, tubular suspension parts but again probably nothing out yet. I don't know about some people but after paying almost 30k for one of these cars there's no way I would do any of the stuff that I just mentioned but oh well. I weighed my car and with half a tank and about 40lbs of stuff in the trunk without me it was 3780.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks nemesis Looks like ima just have to up the hp then. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Start with the big heavy things, 

The gas tank, and the engine are both really really heavy....so you could get rid of them... 

Seroiusly, you can shed a few pounds, but not a ton, 
Spare Tire 
Spare Tire tools
Rear Seat
(replace fronts with not motorized cheapies)
Spoiler (you asked)
Light wieght Rims
If you go to the track, keep the gas tank under 1/4

But, is it work it? I don't think so, I'd worry more about where to spend money to increase airflow in and out of the engine, and then have it dyno tuned.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

well lets see.......who needs passenger seats rip em out,floors are easier to clean without carpet getting in the way,door panels are only cosmetic,shifter console gets in the way anyhow,headliner isn't needed,either are sun visors
that wing on the rear deck can go,a/c is for girls....thats a start


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Start here:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

meaning take the mufflers off, dont start ripping your rearend out! lol


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Those mufflers weigh a ton... glad mine are gone, sounds better too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

anybody got an audio clip of the !muffler mod?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Change to an SLP skid plate, shave 12 lbs


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Not yet. Need to do one the snow is gone.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Change to an SLP skid plate, shave 12 lbs


that much???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

According to SLP,



> SLP Skid Plate, 2004-05 GTO Front
> Swap your GTO’s bulky front skid plate for this lightweight SLP unit and shave over 12 pounds directly off the front of the car. Built entirely from powder-coated aluminum tubing, it allows for easy access to the oil filter and drain plug.


They can be found in Tom's Suspension section


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> that much???


I'd say so. That stock skid plate is a BEAST. I'm not sure my Tahoe has anything that heavy on it. 

(The again if I'm hitting something up that high I've got other problems)


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. Im goin to order the skid plate and im considering the magnaflow cat back exhaust system. Ive always liked their products the most. Probably lose the reat seats as well as the spare and tools. Thanks again. Now if that damn truck would deliver my goat already...


----------



## FastGTO (Mar 3, 2005)

From Muscle Car Club


> *Weight*​
> 
> In addition to vehicle power, the overall weight of the vehicle and how it is distributed are very important to overall acceleration. In general terms, a weight reduction of 100 pounds will lower the ET by .1 second. Furthermore, the more weight that rests over the drive wheels, the better the traction and thus the quicker the time. Adjusting the weight for a street car is easy. For front wheel drive cars, be sure to remove as much stuff out of the trunk such as the spare tire, jack, etc. And don't forget to race with about a 1/4 of a tank of fuel. Extra gasoline adds weight over the rear wheels! For rear wheel drive cars, you can either follow the above advice, or actually leave everything in the trunk and run with a full tank of gas. The extra weight over the rear wheels will increase traction. For more serious race cars, consider permanent weight loss actions such as removing non-essential parts. One place to start is the interior. Serious track cars remove a lot of interior trim such as carpeting, passenger seats and sound deadening material. Serious weight can be removed from under the hood. Start by replacing heavy cast iron engine components and accessories, such as the intake manifold, exhaust manifold, and even the heads with lighter cast alloy or aluminum after-market units. A lighter intake manifold can save up to 40 pounds alone. You can also remove non-essential components such as the air conditioner compressor. You will often see an increase in performance along with a significant weight savings. Next, look at the body. Entire panels can be replaced with either aluminum panels (like the Super Duty Pontiacs of old), plastic inner fenders (used by some Oldsmobiles), drilled body panels (another Super Duty trick) or Carbon Fiber panels (as seen on many imports). The biggest gains are to be made with replacement of panels on the front of the car such as the front fenders and hood, and near the top of the car, such as the hood, roof, or trunk, which will reduce the center of gravity of the car, improving handling. True race cars even replace the heavy glass in the windows with a clear plexiglass to save a lot of weight up high. Just be aware that this is extremely dangerous for a street car as the plexi glass is harder to see out of and is probably illegal for use on public streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I took the gas tank guard out of the trunk and shed 30 pounds


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

I think that's one of the "don't care how much it weighs" kind of saftey things, i'm not going to remove mine.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> I think that's one of the "don't care how much it weighs" kind of saftey things, i'm not going to remove mine.


 :agree 

"Fireball" isn't really a nickname I'm going after.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Fireball... there was actually a guy with an f-body named that at one time. He got the name when he was on the dyno, testing for nitrous, and had an "incident" that blew his intake, throttle body, air intake assembly off!! Was called fireball from then on.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Switch to light beer, and hit the treadmill 3 times a week. You should be able to drop 20 or 30lbs.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The rear spoiler not only adds weight, but screws up aerodynamics. The trunk stuff (spare, etc...) plus the floor mats are good for about 60 lbs. 
The stock wheels are very heavy and a lot of people have switched to 18's and still have lighter wheels. The wheels get you 3 ways. 1) unsprung weight which makes the handling and ride worse. 2) actual weight, you can easily save 4-5 lbs per wheel. 3) rotating mass, it takes more energy to get the wheel turning and more energy to stop it. 
If you want to keep the carpet in the car look uner it. Usually there is some type of sound deadening that can be removed. 
Remove the hood plugs for better engine cooling and the fuel rail covers for weight and cooling. 5 lbs there.
There is a sound insulator under the hood. Look for sound mats on the firewall and around the tranny, the driveshaft and rear-end.
Change the exhaust, and consider headers. 
That's all I can think of now. I add if something else comes to me.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks fergyflyer. I have a two page list now of all the things i wanna check on. This is a great forum. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

It really depends on how you race ... If you drive circuits/uphill/downhill/drag or street... only street and drag cars "need" to be lightened... circuit cars rely on the HP=weight ratio as well as "braking power" and suspension .. with 350-400 HP the weight really doesnt do a whole lot against lets say a S2000 on a circuit... 
just do this when faced with a car on a circuit course..

S2000 weight - GTO weight = difference
S2000 power - GTO power = difference
difference - difference = equal

All thats left is braking power, suspention tuning, and drivers technique...

Bottom line is an S2000 will rev higher and out corner you because of superior braking.. and will prolly kill you on the downhill because its lighter and will have far less brake fade then you... but you can kill it on the uphill with the power overs.. and you will allways catch him up on the straight after he corners...

So... blast it on the uphill and make sure your leading... then take it easy on the downhill and make sure he does not pass you.. then its in the bag ..
:willy: arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Ditch the _****_-ghey PontiRice spoiler. That's a pound or three.

The battleship armor plating protecting the engine underside can be replaced by an aluminum one, saving 15 lbs or so.

Taking a good dump will save x pounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ditch the _****_-ghey PontiRice spoiler. That's a pound or three.
> 
> The battleship armor plating protecting the engine underside can be replaced by an aluminum one, saving 15 lbs or so.
> 
> Taking a good dump will save x pounds.



HAHAHAA "battleship" .... ima use that when talking to my friends !!! "classic" .. :rofl: ... :willy: arty:


----------

